
No, asteroid 2012 DA14 will not hit us next year - J3L2404
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2012/03/04/no-asteroid-2012-da14-will-not-hit-us-next-year/
======
x5315
Boo: <https://twitter.com/#!/avibryant/status/176155999151996928>

